# Chilli paste substitute?



## bbqmania (May 9, 2006)

if a recipe calls for 1 tsb of  chilli paste and you dont have any, can hot sauce be used and how much. thanks


----------



## Andy M. (May 9, 2006)

You can probably sub hot sauce one for one, depending on the hot sauce.  Is this an Asian recipe?


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 9, 2006)

Most Asian chile pastes have some garlic in them as well, so you might want to add some in addition to your hot pepper sauce.


----------



## bbqmania (May 9, 2006)

Thanks , yes this is a recipe for asian sesame chicken sauce.


----------



## Gretchen (May 10, 2006)

Garlic, oil, and a lot of chopped chiles. It would be better to make a paste of red pepper flakes.


----------



## Andy M. (May 10, 2006)

bbqmania said:
			
		

> Thanks , yes this is a recipe for asian sesame chicken sauce.


 
Breezy is right.  Asian chili sauce often has garlic in it as well.


----------



## expatgirl (May 12, 2006)

My well-used Asian/Vietnamese cookbook (The Best of Vietnamese and Thai Cooking by Mai Pham) comments that ground chili paste ( known as tuong ot toi, sos prik) is made with coarsely ground red chilies (with seeds and all--the seeds are where the heat comes from), garlic, and salt packed in vinegar.  The cookbook also comments that once opened and refrigerated that it will keep almost indefinitely.  ***  But in a pinch and the fact that you only need one teaspoon I would agree that a REALLY hot pepper sauce would do the trick.  Good luck!


----------



## Caine (May 12, 2006)

Get a tablespoon of ketchup and add 1 tsp of crushed red pepper flakes and 1/2 tsp of granulated garlic or garlic powder.


----------

